# Fearfully and Wonderfully made...



## turmeric (Oct 7, 2007)

God is so amazing! Turns out the pesky appendix has a purpose. Not one of evolution's loose ends after all. Hmmm...


----------



## lwadkins (Oct 7, 2007)

Hmmmm, you mean the gatekeepers of science didnt have it all figured out after all.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 7, 2007)

The article says:



> The idea "seems by far the most likely" explanation for the function of the appendix, said Brandeis University biochemistry professor Douglas Theobald. "It makes evolutionary sense."



But I am reminded of:

Ps. 94.9 He that planted the ear, shall he not hear? he that formed the eye, shall he not see? 

and 

Rom. 18 For the wrath of God is revealed from heaven against all ungodliness and unrighteousness of men, who hold the truth in unrighteousness; 19 Because that which may be known of God is manifest in them; for God hath shewed it unto them.


----------



## turmeric (Oct 7, 2007)

What a benevolent Creator! The article mentions that people in less-developed countries where cholera epidemics are more likely do not get appencicitis as often as we do.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 7, 2007)

I read one of those articles last Friday. My favorite statement:

"The idea "seems by far the most likely" explanation for the function of the appendix, said Brandeis University biochemistry professor Douglas Theobald. "It makes evolutionary sense.""

Heh, after all these years of using its lack of purpose to argue for evolution, now they use its purpose. A fool says in his heart. . . .


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 8, 2007)

Ah! The wisdom of the world is so reliable. Their authoratative pronouncements last for...years.


----------



## bookslover (Oct 8, 2007)

Wait a minute. I thought the purpose of an appendix was to include extra information you didn't have room to put in the main text of your book...


----------

